# Hereson School - Broadstairs - July 2011



## Ramsgatonian (Jul 29, 2011)

After reading in the paper last week about the closure of the Hereson school, and its imminent demolition, naturally I knew it would be great to have a look! So one evening I set off alone and had a relaxed time taking photos of a school I briefly attended.

Flashearth link: http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=51.352941&lon=1.433829&z=19&r=0&src=msa

*ABOUT THE SITE*

It is hard to find history for the school with exact dates, but what I could find out is that it was initially a convent (explaining the biblical stone figures on the exterior of the building, and the attached chapel). After this it became Holy Cross convalescent home, apparently treating tuberculosis patients. It then became Holy Cross comprehensive school. Eventually, eight years ago it became the Hereson School for Boys, which had moved from a smaller site in nearby Ramsgate, where it was established just over 100 years ago. The reason for closure is that a while back, the Hereson school merged with the Ellington Girls' School, in Ramsgate, forming the Ellington and Hereson School. Both schools moved to a brand new £10 million campus down the road.

*PHOTOGRAPHS*














































































































































Thanks for looking...


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice one mate great stuff thanks


----------



## nelly (Jul 29, 2011)

Love the composition of the photos, but what have you done with the processing, all the colours been stripped out mate, sorry 

Great location though


----------



## mookster (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks like a great location but would rather see the original shots.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks a good site.

I like the 'do you like to argue?' poster!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jul 29, 2011)

Em_Ux said:


> Looks a good site.
> 
> I like the 'do you like to argue?' poster!



That was there when I was at the school about 6 years ago! I also like the patronizing mobile phone poster


----------



## inceptionwave (Jul 31, 2011)

Great report, I agree with nelly about the composition. Great photo's although I would like the HDR to be toned down a little but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the criticisms, this was my first HDR report. I was just experimenting with it, hopefully next time I make it less obvious!


----------

